# Abstinence before HSG???



## mrphyemma

Hi Ladies,

I wonder if anyone can answer my question? I am booked for an HSG at Grimsby in 11 days time. As they could not get me in between the usual days of Cd6 and Cd10 they have booked me in for Cd13 and she stipulated we must refrain from sexual intercourse between now and the procedure date. Is this purely incase I fall pregnant (chance would be a fine thing!) or for some other reason. Would it not be possible to have intercourse but use a condom in that case?
I do apologise as I must sound like a nymphomaniac! I can forgo sex for 2 weeks but was just wondering what the reason was iykwim! :blush:


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey hun

Yep it's purely so you aren't preggers.

When i had my HSG i had to do a pregnancy test and also fill in a questionnaire and also sign a waiver that i wasn't pregnant. This is due to the procedure as it would 'flush out' an embryo if there was one in there. I don't tend to ovulate until CD15 so we had sex up until 2 days before the HSG since i knew we were 'safe'.

Good luck!


----------



## littleblonde

I work in a department that do these tests and we have the same policy. SO its just to make sure your not pregnant. They do do a test on you buit obviously if you have only just concevied it would not show on a test.


----------



## cazd

yeah - its purely a preggo thing... I went along for mine and said I thought I was on CD11 but not sure... but I've been charting and TTC for over a year and I can categorically state I'm NOT pregnant. but they sent me home anyway - even though I said I'll sign any waiver to say I'm not preggo!
I'm sure condoms will be fine :bunny:


----------



## mrphyemma

I'm pretty sure I can manage another 9 days without it ladies:winkwink: but if things get too hard to handle then I guess a condom may be required!!
Sounds ridiculous when we have been at it like rabbits for 13 months and not even a sniff of a BFP!! :haha:


----------



## DragonMummy

yep that's the reason. when I went for mine, I was told to do a preg test, phone up and book for the following week, then take another preg test the morning of the HSG.

x


----------

